# H: Fantasy Ogres W: Nids/PayPal USA



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Would like to sell or trade as a lot before trying eBay.

1 Codex
1 Box of Leadbelchers SEALED
2 Boxes of Ogre Bulls Primed
1 Metal Giant Painted to Table Top
1 Slaughtermaster/Butcher Primed
1 Stonehorn/Thundertusk primed with complete sprues for Thundertusk

Open to trade for Nids, PM for more info, thanks!


----------

